# HGVC home resort Seaworld- can i trade into DVC still



## Mickeyftdoc (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, 

does anyone know if I considered an HGVC purchase for the seaworld resort can I still trade into DVC if I want to? 

I know that RCI is an entirely diff system however they DO have restrictions on allowing folks to trade into DVC IF your HOME RESORT is within 30 mi of orlando.  

any info much appreciated!!!


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 26, 2014)

As you know, with HGVC, you use Hilton's corporate RCI account, not a personal account.  One of the differences is that there is no regional block, since when using the corporate account, you are actually trading generic HGVC properties, not specific properties.  Hilton makes the decision of what they give to Disney for the week you are getting; it may be any of their properties, not necessarily the SeaWorld which you own.

Bottom line: there are no restrictions for you to trade into Disney with your SeaWorld.

Kurt


----------

